# Realtors / lawyers



## ktsrcoleman (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone very excited to be moving to Greece. I was really hoping that there would be a few of you that could recommend a great realtor and a lawyer in Crete. The Chania area. I have been continually warned to get referrals for such professionals From real people. Any help would be very appreciated. English speaking of course. 
Looking forward to being in Greece. 

Cheers all
Tanya


----------



## christime2056 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I am also looking for a realtor in the Corfu area?


----------

